# Transforming it from an a-class to an A-class 11 years later



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hey all from Athens Greece :wave:

These days I had the pleasure to work on a car witch belongs to a beloved person of mine. A car was pure challenge to me 
Car had never any proper treatment so after 11 years of life was time for some love
First time I have to time limit so I had all the time I do my best

Enough said lets photos do the talking

That's how car looked when on arrival






















































































































I paid extra attention on the cars preparations because I strongly believe that is the most important stage of all work when it comes to detailing

First used jetwash to remove loose dust etc

I used Dodo crudjila TFR on my lance to remove road grime










Rinsed and Valet pro pre wash used on a pump spray

Rinsed again and then foamed with a mix of Kokosnot and Surfex. I went around grilles trims badges with a valet pro brush



















Washed with Migliore shampoo using 2 buckets



















After washing all panels sprayed with trix to remove tar and iron particles










Foamed again with kokosnot ( love that foam ) just to make sure that no trix was on surface










Last stage of preparation was Bilt Hamber Medium clay using ONR as a clay lube










All remaining particles removed after preparation

Before










After










All work was done in a different order and not the way presented to you by my fotos. I thought it was better to show it to you in topics

INTERIOR

Some before




































Car mats removed and washed and then whole interior vacuumed. Valet Pro interior clean and various brushes used. Plastics dressed with Gtech C6

Some finished shots


















































































ENGINE BAY

Engine bay had never been cleaned before so it looked like that



















All electic parts covered and Surfex used with a pump spray










I used some Valt pro brush and various mfs. Rinsed and after drying I used Sonus Trim and Motor Kote




























Time for paint

Some photos under sun light





































And under halogen



















I had all the time I wanted to do all the best I could

Polished with S3 and finished with Menz 106 & 85 rd

Some 50/50 on bonnet

After few passes with S3










Then refined and looked even better


















I tried to make that Mercedes look like a viper having some unpolished stripes lol



















I couldn't remove deeper starches










But removed bird drop










Finally finished bonnet










Left side

Fender was in real bad condition










Festool did the job 




























Fender is finished too










Drivers door














































What left behind










Polished too










Rear left door










Split










Polished










What left behind










Polished too



















Door finished










I forgot to take before pics of rear fender but you can easily estimate the condition.

However I took couple finished



















Rear door 50/50










I couldn't do anything with cracks made by bird **** and the big screwdriver mark

Roof condition was pretty bad









After few passes with S3 and yellow hex



















After refining




























Right side

Fender










50/50










Fender is ready !!!!










Love the flake here










Right door














































Rear door




























Rear fender finished










Tail lights polished too



















Finally I finished polishing

After polishing I used eraser to remove polishing oils and see the true level of correction ( unfortunately I have only one pic using it  )










Car washed again to remove dust etc and was time to do some other things

Metal parts polished with optimum metal polish

I tried to shot a 50/50 but not the best pic I could take 










But these are better 



















Metal parts polished



















All plastic trims dressed too. ( These pics are from day one because the neighbors complaining so I had to do something that didn't disturb their evening siesta )




























Was time for sun light inspection





































I was very happy with the results, I took a car looked like this










And after my treatment looked like this










Everything was ok and was time for fun ( glaze sealant wax )

Glazed with clearkote glaze ( Thanks you Matty for suggesting me and a big thanks to Foxx as 90% of the products used bought from Shinearama ) , 2 layers of Jetseal 109 for durability under hot Greek summer Sun and 2 layers of SV Mirage completed cars protection and achieved and amazing result

For those who came this far watching without being bored here come some finished photos as a reward








































































































































Took the car to a underground garage and took some photos too but I still need so work to do to improve my photography skills



























































































Wheels cleaned with bilberry and plastic wheel covers sealed with gtech c 1,5. Glasses cleaned with valet pro glass cleaner and sealed with Nanolex glass sealant and finally tyrew dressed with migliore bella lustra tyre dressing but I dint take any photos

Thank you for watching this. I do really appreciate it and I certainly hope that you are not exhausted from all these pictures

I d like to say a big thank to all these guys helping me.

Reflectology Russ who is always willing to answer all my questions ( I know matte sometimes I m asking too much ….)
Andrew & Jonathan at TLC Detailing Scotland for same reasons 
Shinearama guys for been my suppliers providing me top products in great prices and best shipping costs to Greece
My civinfo friends

And of course car owner and my friend Mickspy for all the support

All comments are welcome


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Amazing work there buddy I take my hat off to you :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fantastic work once again kostas, you are the main man :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Fantastic turn around there :thumb:


----------



## PAUL2609 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good results,lovely finish.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing transformation!! Great results :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. All comments much appreciated


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cracking transformation, excellent finish and nice write up. Can't believe the A class is 11 years old! Where does the time go?......


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't believe how bad that was! Love Greece, went to Thassos last year, would love to go back! Don't know how you guys deal with the dust though!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very thorough work mate, great job. I'm sure it wasn't easy


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Good job


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW! What a transformation! :doublesho

That car had it all! Swirls, RIDS, bird bombs, what a challenge! Looks awesome mate, better than new! 

Nice work Kostas, the owner must have fallen over in shock when they seen it finished! 

How do you find the Migliore shampoo?


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

fantastic...totally transformed:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Very thorough work mate, great job. I'm sure it wasn't easy


It was very difficult. My main difficulties was Greek weather ( the days I was working on it was over 40 c ) and the lack of indoor garage. I was working on it when I was leaving office but always had to give it a wash to remove dust. 
But it was the best psychotherapy after long day at work :lol:


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

great work very impressive


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> WOW! What a transformation! :doublesho
> 
> That car had it all! Swirls, RIDS, bird bombs, what a challenge! Looks awesome mate, better than new!
> 
> ...


It's great shampoo I ve been using it on my Honda aswell. It has nice cleaning abilities and amazing lubrication. TBH I thought it was very mild to remove dirt but I was wrong. Still amazed with clearkote glaze


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope you did not get the usual for that kind of work bud ! Where i come from what you acheived there can only be described as WASSUP !!!! S03 in our weather would make a car scurry ? Mad Kudos to you man !


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

I found so3 very nice to work actually in hard paint if used correct no needs refining but I wanted to have the best I could that's why I refined it. Typically had the same but few days a concorso came as my birthday gift. Make a while guess where it came from


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround! :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Epic turnaround mate, you've taken years off it's age!:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Kotsos said:


> It's great shampoo I ve been using it on my Honda aswell. It has nice cleaning abilities and amazing lubrication. TBH I thought it was very mild to remove dirt but I was wrong. Still amazed with clearkote glaze


I need more Migliore in my life! I'll just add it to the list of things to buy!


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Brilliant write up, that was in a dreadful state but you really turned it around, great work.


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

They you can't polish a turd? Wrong!!!!!!

What a great transformation matey.. Your beloved friend should be well pleased with the results.

Get yourself to http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/ for some great tutorials on photography.

Give yourself a pat on the back.

Steve


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Feeling the love there.


----------



## atozed (Jun 4, 2008)

Fantastic work...........Well done


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

carrera2s said:


> Epic turnaround mate, you've taken years off it's age!:thumb:


Ta
I believe I added some value to the car



-Raven- said:


> I need more Migliore in my life! I'll just add it to the list of things to buy!


Migliore have great range of products havent been disappointed from their products. Hope you liked the opti metal polish too 



BolgOfTheNorth said:


> Brilliant write up, that was in a dreadful state but you really turned it around, great work.


Thank you very much



t180black said:


> They you can't polish a turd? Wrong!!!!!!
> 
> What a great transformation matey.. Your beloved friend should be well pleased with the results.
> 
> ...





james_death said:


> Feeling the love there.


Yeah lot of love and owner deserves it :thumb:



atozed said:


> Fantastic work...........Well done


Cheers atozed



tonyy said:


> Amazing turnaround:thumb:


Thank you Tonyy


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Brilliant,
Great write up too. Love the engine bay. Well done.
Shiny


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Top Job there mate!!! Amazing turnaround!!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Very good work. I think that is such a good turnaround.


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic result, awesome turnaround and *The Doctor * gave back the lost appeal to an old lady.

Y r the man :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

epic detail :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Amazing as usual, stop working in a bank & turn pro


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Really fantastic work and very detailed writeup!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome job! This thread is so much fun to read and watch then see a 100 pictures of a brand new Porsche or Ferrari who the pro detailers posts.

Kudos to you, mate!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Really hard work there!!
amazing work!


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, amazing work on the Merc. Looks glossy even after 11 years. 

I was in Mallorca this month and the cars were in sooooo bad condition. I think Mallorca (and every south country) could be a great detailing business.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Lovely turnaround and a great finish :thumb:


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Thats a stunning work mate!

Some amazing 50/50 also :thumb:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice job. Let's hope the owner looks after it after all your hard work!


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

what a turnaround. WELL DONE!!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I love these types of threads! 

Great transformation!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing turnaround Kotsos


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic work, well done :thumb:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Amazing Kotsos my friend.festool in fire


----------



## Todd Cooperider (May 1, 2011)

Now THAT is what you call a Restorative Detail! Great work my friend...


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thanks you all for your kind comments. Sorry for my late response but i I m on my summer vacations.



Spoony said:


> Very good work. I think that is such a good turnaround.


Thnks you Spoony



Demetrios said:


> Fantastic result, awesome turnaround and *The Doctor * gave back the lost appeal to an old lady.
> 
> Y r the man :thumb:


Thank you Mitsos



alfajim said:


> epic detail :thumb:






shaunwistow said:


> Amazing as usual, stop working in a bank & turn pro


Lol Shaun I love my boring banking job.



Modmedia said:


> Really fantastic work and very detailed writeup!


Cheers. I thought it wasnt good idea to post so many pictures but I m glad you like them.



Porta said:


> Awesome job! This thread is so much fun to read and watch then see a 100 pictures of a brand new Porsche or Ferrari who the pro detailers posts.
> 
> Kudos to you, mate!


Thats so kind. Every write up has something interesting. I d like to polish a Ferrari or Porsche TBH



ronwash said:


> Really hard work there!!
> amazing work!


Ta Ron



hovnojede said:


> Wow, amazing work on the Merc. Looks glossy even after 11 years.
> 
> I was in Mallorca this month and the cars were in sooooo bad condition. I think Mallorca (and every south country) could be a great detailing business.


Dust is bad here especially in summer months but i dont think its worst than rain :devil:. Unfortunately financial situation in south Europe isn't best ever to start that kind of business. New taxes almost everyday and high percentage of unemployed or just few of daily routine here and all southern countries.



NornIron said:


> Lovely turnaround and a great finish :thumb:


Thanks matte



markito said:


> Thats a stunning work mate!
> 
> Some amazing 50/50 also :thumb:


Thank you Marko


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

majcas84 said:


> Very nice job. Let's hope the owner looks after it after all your hard work!


I m sure she does. Car now is washed with Britemax shampoo, using 2 buckets and drying with wooly.



nudda said:


> what a turnaround. WELL DONE!!


Thank you Nudda



kh904 said:


> I love these types of threads!
> 
> Great transformation!


Cheers pal. Its nice to add some value to old cars



prokopas said:


> Amazing turnaround Kotsos


Thanks you Prokopi



Miguel Pestana said:


> fantastic work, well done :thumb:


Muito apreciada Miguel



spiros said:


> Amazing Kotsos my friend.festool in fire


Thanks koumpare.

I m sure even my friend Raven would like to have a festool 



Todd Cooperider said:


> Now THAT is what you call a Restorative Detail! Great work my friend...


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
It counts even more when of one of the best detailers ever comments on my project the way Todd Cooperider did.


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

AMAZING WORK. You've done your best and this car would not see anything better.Unless it get a new paint job.
Worderful finish photos, you are a professorial photographer.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

TRD said:


> AMAZING WORK. You've done your best and this car would not see anything better.Unless it get a new paint job.
> Worderful finish photos, you are a professorial photographer.


I think i have to do more. Already new plastic wheel covers gear knob and read badge and left mirror ordered. Then i ll use some ceri glass to remove some scratches from the windscreen and maybe some touch ups.

No i m not a photographer i work in bank. J just used my entry level SLR Nikon D3000 with standard 18-55 lens nothing special


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice work mate looks pretty good that does....


----------



## RomanvdG (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow - I bet when you gave the car back, he or she could not believe their eyes


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

guys, can we keep this back on topic please and keep the posts i've removed for another in the appropriate section, thanks.


edit - btw, very nice results kotsos :thumb:


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Certainly Sir ! Though i never got the chance to stress over the fact of how handsome we are . I guess i will start a thread for it . Thank you for moderating and bringing us back to order


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bit  by that reply, but still...


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work fella, big respect :thumb: 

looking like new again (if not better )

Mike S


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> Nice work mate looks pretty good that does....


Thanks a lot Russ you helped me a lot especially with the scholls polishes. You are top bloke :thumb:



RomanvdG said:


> Wow - I bet when you gave the car back, he or she could not believe their eyes


Yes, i ll never forget how she looked when i gave it to her. She was amazed and her look was '' ok you are kidding give me my car now :lol: ''



-Kev- said:


> guys, can we keep this back on topic please and keep the posts i've removed for another in the appropriate section, thanks.
> 
> edit - btw, very nice results kotsos :thumb:


Thanks Kev,

Hope my thread hasn't been the cause of any misunderstandings



Mr Face said:


> Great work fella, big respect :thumb:
> 
> looking like new again (if not better )
> 
> Mike S


Thanks a lot Mike


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Apparently my comment was the cause of some hype.
I know kostas on and off this forum and we jest with each other there was no intention to offend and tbh I don't think I wrote anything offensive neither does kostas! Maybe just people menstrating I guess this is why dw has such a bad rap people being jumped on when they have a joke and complement a friend maybe just some people have nothing better to do?


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

RobertUtley said:


> Apparently my comment was the cause of some hype.
> I know kostas on and off this forum and we jest with each other there was no intention to offend and tbh I don't think I wrote anything offensive neither does kostas! Maybe just people menstrating I guess this is why dw has such a bad rap people being jumped on when they have a joke and complement a friend maybe just some people have nothing better to do?


I sincerely hope both you and kotsos read my comment before it was removed by the gentleman with the alias 'kev' and did not base your opinion to my ironic comment towards his jesture .


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome, it's one thing detailing the latest Supercar or low mileage sports car, but details like this are what I enjoy and like to see, a real transformation. Brilliant.

One small observation though, wheel arches (don't hate me  ), a real bug bear of mine, you can cheat it a bit with Chemical guys bare bones or any proprietary trim spray, just to give a nice fresh look.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

I hate you lol 

I was planning to clean them but i never did. I know it looks bad but next time i ll give them a proper clean and put some dressing on them.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Kotsos said:


> I hate you lol
> 
> I was planning to clean them but i never did. I know it looks bad but next time i ll give them a proper clean and put some dressing on them.


Lol, I always forget them, that's why I love barebones, one quick spray makes them look all new .

Still a brilliant transformation really well done mate, I love those kinda details👍, did a 16 year old fiesta for an older lady last year, got it like new and it bought a tear to her eye as it reminded her of the day Hershey and her husband bought it new


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hell of a turn around, looks fantastic .


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, what can I say, that car was one heck of an armpit when you first got it. I've seen barn finds in better condition :lol:

Oustanding work, especially on the engine bay. Just goes to show that with patience ad perseverance, you can raise the dead! There's a few pro's could learn a thing or two from you, I think 

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Lol, I always forget them, that's why I love barebones, one quick spray makes them look all new .
> 
> Still a brilliant transformation really well done mate, I love those kinda details👍, did a 16 year old fiesta for an older lady last year, got it like new and it bought a tear to her eye as it reminded her of the day Hershey and her husband bought it new


I should give bare bones a go.

I know the feeling of the owner. Owners smile especially when he is someone you love is the greatest reward. Beers are the greatest second reward



Lupostef said:


> Hell of a turn around, looks fantastic .


Cheers Stef



Foxx said:


> Wow, what can I say, that car was one heck of an armpit when you first got it. I've seen barn finds in better condition :lol:
> 
> Oustanding work, especially on the engine bay. Just goes to show that with patience ad perseverance, you can raise the dead! There's a few pro's could learn a thing or two from you, I think
> 
> :thumb::thumb:


Cheers Foxx

Patience and good products are the way of success. TBH I still have to learn a lot about pros and not pros from me. Thats why I mentioned all the people who help me.

I d also like to ask if its possible all comments be about my work and not the previous condition of the car. Everyone in the world are not detailing junkies to keep their cars in the best condition they as we do. Owner had no idea of car treatment befores ( can't blame her for that I discovered detailing accidentally over a year ago. Before that had no idea what wax polish etc was) but she was excited to share my passion.

In few words she doesn;t give a **** about cars condition she only wanted to make me happy giving me her car to have a play with

Best regards

Kostas


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning transformation


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow mate you have a comment from one of the God detailers in the US. Todd must be in the top 3 along with Renee Doyle and my mate Brian at Dallas Werkz Detail detailers in the world. The work Todd puts out is awsome. I am spending a few days with Dallas Werkz Detail in September, I cannot wait to work with one of the worlds best detailers.

Good on you fella and I must say a top job.

Enjoyed the write up and read.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work!! Well done!


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your Migliore review, Kostas!


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Great transformation mate, excellent work,owner must be well pleased with this


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

I do not think there is anything left to say!!!!!!!
Amazing transformation, top work, top products, I feel very proud of you.
Well done.


----------



## sparkey32 (Aug 11, 2012)

Being a Newbie to the site i have sat and read hundreds of posts from all over the forum the last few weeks and i have got to say that for me this is one of the most impressive turnarounds i have seen. Awesome transformation, well done mate.:thumb:


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

fantastic transformation Kostas. :thumb::thumb:


----------

